# A NS Bull to score



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for the time and dates, I pulled a battery and didn't reset








































One more of the five bachelors


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

273


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd let the air out of one of those spikes....

:O•-:


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Good lookin' general bull. I'll say 280-290. The first pic makes him look much bigger.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Big enough.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Big enough.


+100

Great NS Bull!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

273, 280-290??? You guys are on glue!

320-330 easy!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

There is no way that bull is on the North Slope!  330 I'd say Skeet! So how did you do over the weekend?


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

my guess....280


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LaytonArcher said:


> my guess....280


+1

nice pics


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> 273, 280-290??? You guys are on glue!
> 
> 320-330 easy!


+1

Are you guys guessing 280's nuts? It's closer to 340 than 300.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

320, 5ths and mains just come a little short compared to the swords, I would not hesitate to put him on my wall.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Yup, SHOOTer


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

YH, still just one for four, we'll head back up for a day this weekend, a couple of us held out but hey that's hunting, two buddies are still there. I guessed this bull somewhere around 310-315, he came to the block for three days straight and then dissapeared a week before the hunt. Anyone know the best way to post a GoPro vid? I tried Photo Bucket but it aint happening, wanted to show a day spa for elk. skeet


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

40" main beams ,,,
WAAAAAY short 3rds & 5ths ( left side is 4-5" ) ....

NO FREAK'in way that bull breaks 300" ....

285 +/- 5" is spot on .......

I've scored a 100 + of them ...... JMHO.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I think your off on the beams a bit goofy, they scale out close to 47-48 inches. Inside is about 46".


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

it's ok Skeet, Goofy can't field score a bull to save his life... 330


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the input, figured we'd have some fun with it. The bushnell took 4400 pics in 5 days, it was set to fire every 10 seconds and picked up everything from wind blown grass to birds and even moths :lol:. If I go through the frames fast enough it kinda looks like an old time movie. I've since changed the settings and am sure to learn more as I use it. The other took 89 in three weeks but wasn't over the trail and the block. We hunted a different area a couple miles away and was able to get into some more pretty good bulls. As we came to a wallow we usually spend time on we bumped a bull (20 yds) that had even better tine length. We should have been there a half hour earlier but it still paid off, within a couple minutes we had another bull come in behind a buddy, bark and take off only to return after I sweet talked him back and my buddy let the air out of him. skeet


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

330


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> 40" main beams ,,,
> WAAAAAY short 3rds & 5ths ( left side is 4-5" ) ....
> 
> NO FREAK'in way that bull breaks 300" ....
> ...


Further evidence as to why his name is "Goofy". 285? you're on dope too dude! :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

He is within 45"...about right for most guys I see trying to score elk.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a future 400" bull. :O•-: :mrgreen: :lol: 

315-325, that is a very nice bull.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

they guy who came up with scoring wild game needs to be slapped....twice over....time and again!!!

Then i need to slap myself for wasting my time reading all of the score arguements in every other post!

Comical. Even more comical when guys "picture score" to 1/8ths of an inch. Seriously!?

Hell of a bull on the NS by all means. Worry about the inches when he is on your wall if you need to know that bad...

Post pics when you get him!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, my bad...330 1/8


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Yup your dead on! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice bull Skeet....I hope you put him on the ground. Do you have pics of the other one taken?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll say 310 Right in the middle of everybody. Probably closer to 300.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's a 291 bull I killed 18 years ago on the Wasatch ....[attachment=2:1mc42ss8]1993 rifle bull.jpg[/attachment:1mc42ss8]

Here's a 314 bull from 3rd water ,,2003....
[attachment=1:1mc42ss8]2003 archery bull.jpg[/attachment:1mc42ss8]

Here's a 5th water bull from 2004,,, he scored 331 7/8..

[attachment=0:1mc42ss8]5th water.jpg[/attachment:1mc42ss8]

And yes, I used all Wasatch bulls in this scoring lesson just for
Wapiti and Tex .... So they now what to look for in their petty zoo :O•-:

Hint,,, minus the velvet off the cam bull ..
..


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the lesson and pics goofy! Now we know the bull in question is at least a 320 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> 273


First rule for scoring bulls on the UWN:

Never go first.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Dont get me wrong ,, This is a GREAT bull for an any bull area in Utah ..
But this cam picture clearly shows the lack of main beam and tine length ..
NOT TO mention the he's still in velvet ..[attachment=2:3owky3pe]2012trailCam2274ns.jpg[/attachment:3owky3pe]

Now compare that to this 2006 bull ,, scored right at 320 ..[attachment=1:3owky3pe]100_2203a.jpg[/attachment:3owky3pe]

Or my wife's 2010 Wasatch bull ,, 304 ..[attachment=0:3owky3pe]100_1992a.jpg[/attachment:3owky3pe]


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Bd, no pics, it was too hot and 4:30 in the afternoon. 2 hrs and 45 min and 2-1/2 miles later we had him back to the road in one trip. Kinda funny the way things played out afterward that we never thought about pics, it was all about the meat. Back to this bull, he has great mass an his eye guards are out past his nose, compare his rack to his body and then check out the same with the added pics, their guards aren't even close and little mass on the back end. They're great bulls but still don't compare in my book, pics can be deceiving and many bulls lose points because of width and the whales curling in. I'm with you on the tine length but it's hard to compare velvet to bone. One more thing to note, compare the swords to his legs, there's some serious mass out there. I also think camera placement plays alot in appearance, next time I'll put it a little lower. Still not a huge bull but very impressive for the NS. Thanks for the comments, skeet


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

WAAAY TO GO skeet!! you got him?

As I stated before , that's a SMOKer bull for general season!

I want to know what he looks loke out of the velvet ...
Learned that lesson years ago how easy it is to over score with 'fuzz' on the rack  

I too noticed how high the trail cam was ,, always makes them grow ..

Skeet, you could put an end to this debate by copying a B/C score sheet
for elk off their web-site ...

Total him up, an post a number... :O||: 

We'd love to here the story!
Was it you that shot?, or one of your hunting buddies?

Once again ,, Congrats ..either way.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome skeet, good job!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Gf, a buddy, I'm still working on mine. thx to you too goob


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

8)


----------



## M Gayler (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't know how many bulls some of these guys have looked at but that bull will go at least 320!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh dear lord, goofy posted his bragging/ you're all idiots pics again. Please lord nooooooo!


----------



## hoytbowhunter (Sep 13, 2012)

great pics ... it sure makes it worth the effort of setting up game cams when you get pics of a bull like that !


----------

